# when did you know you were having twins?



## wanabamummy

do you just know?

are you bigger than the average lady in the 1st trimester?

Or do you just find out at your 12 wk scan?


----------



## luckilotti

i found out at an emergency scan at approx 7 weeks. My GP had told me i was about to miscarry due to severe stomach/abdomen cramps. My nurse (at GPs) actually thought i was 3 months gone when i was a few weeks, mainly due to symptoms. I grew very big very quickly, at 4/5 months i was the size of a full term lady! I outgrown my maternity clothes quite a few times also.


----------



## mamato2more

I thought I was even before I was pregnant. Not kidding..I had had conversations with atleast two people about it, how funny it would be if I had twins next time. I was just coming off of a very early loss..When I went to my first appointment at 9 weeks, I told the midwife that I wanted to hear a heart beat, as I was a bit afraid, and well, to eliminate the possibility of twins..She laughed and said "Let's go see!"..Off to the ultrasound we went, talking about twin births the whole way down the hall..She puts me on the machine, and just about dies! She went to get the real sonographer, to confirm...Sure enough..two in there..My hubby was waiting out in the car with the kids, and so she and the sono lady walked me out to the car..They already knew how many children we had, and wanted to see his reaction..I showed him the pic, and at first, he was worried..But, with a big grin on my face, he looked closer, and saw the A and B on there..He looked with a big surprise and said "There's two??!!!!" oh, we had a good laugh! It's just like the first pregnancy..He wants to go to every appointment, there is so much to learn with these guys!! Sorry this was so long..I just love to tell the story!


----------



## wanabamummy

ahhh its a lovely story!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe lovel story

I found out at six weeks - first pregnancy and apparently I am very small for twins and didnt show for a bit but I understand it varys. A good hint is weight gain you tend to gain a lot in first tri I gained about 8lbs xx


----------



## wanabamummy

so how did you find out at 6 weeks? i have only just told my doc i am pregnant. then cant see midwife till 8 weeks.

just curious how you found out so soon?


----------



## vineyard

I found out at 7 weeks. I had IVF so a 7 week scan is typical to check for heartbeat (s) and to find out how many embryos implanted. It was awfully nice to know early on. I had a feeling though so I wasn't surprised. I didn't show any bigger than a normal singleton until I hit about 4 months and then I started to grow FAST. I was really bloated in the 1st trimester though so I was in maternity clothes by about 8 weeks due to the bloating.


----------



## Kitty23

I had an inkling right from the few days after ovulation lol! My husband was also going on about twin boys alot bless him lol. I got alot of pregnancy symptoms very early. Sickness started at 4 weeks on the dot. I just felt there was more than one. We had a private scan at 8 weeks because I was sure it was twins lol ( it was actually triplets!) 

Because of my sickness though I have actually lost alot of weight, but I definatly have a bump, and my bbs are unreal lol! xxx


----------



## Plus2

I found out at my dating scan, about 10weeks :cloud9:
Awwwww I remember that day fondly!


----------



## akcher

I found out at 6 weeks. Saw their little heart beats on the scan.


----------



## mrandmrspaddy

I found out we are having twins last Wednesday. I got a scan at eight weeks because of previous problems. My partner was joking (even before I got Pregnant) that it would be quads! I lay down for the scan and the midwife stated to laugh and showed us twin a and b!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

We found out when I was almost 9 weeks...my doctor usually does an early scan to confirm your due date, and since my cycle has been wacky she really wanted me to have one done. We were so surprised! I wasn't on any fertility meds or anything...but my husband has always said how much he'd love to have twins...and I always told him he was crazy! So when the u/s tech told us there was two in there I looked at my hubby and started laughing, then crying! lol


----------



## emmasmommy

I found out at 6+2 that we were having twins. She asked me if I was taking fertility meds, and i told her "no! are you crazy? I have an 11month old at hoome". She laughed and kept looking, then she turned the screen to me and asked me what i saw...TWO SACS! I knew right away, and started to cry my eyes out. My hubby then came into the room and saw i was crying, he was worried, then i told him and he said "OH SHI*!!!" and laughed. it was hilarious.


----------



## emmad339

I found out at 6 weeks. I was sent for an early scan after having suffered a m/c last year. The sonographer went really quiet so I automatically thought that something was wrong again. When I asked her, she said that everything was fine but did I have any history of multiple pregnancies in my family. I sat bolt upright and asked 'How many am I having?' - I had visions of sextuplets or something lol. I was so happy when she said we were having twins but scared cos I knew my partner would be freaked out. He couldn't get time off work to attend that scan so I broke the news to him when I got home. He was a little weird about the whole thing at first but now he wouldn't change it for the world - he's a fantastic dad and I don't know what I would have done without him over the past 10 weeks


----------



## wanabamummy

thats amazing. i too have just suffered a mc. if we were to have twins if i fall pregnant again i would be the most happiest person in the whole wide world. my oh would love that too!

a boy and a girl too!! you are so lucky!


----------



## emmad339

wanabamummy said:


> thats amazing. i too have just suffered a mc. if we were to have twins if i fall pregnant again i would be the most happiest person in the whole wide world. my oh would love that too!
> 
> a boy and a girl too!! you are so lucky!

Thank you hun and I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you must be feeling right now. I wish you all the luck in the world when you decide to try again xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

I've just read this thread (out of interest) and cried... congrats to all... double trouble!!! wanabamumy fingers crossed for you soon xx


----------

